

Getting Women to Speak at Your is Hard. So What? - tonystubblebine
http://www.dogsandshoes.com/2012/06/getting-women-and-other-under-represented-people-to-speak-at-your-conference-is-hard-so.html

======
mikeevans
Title is missing the word "conference". Makes it a bit hard to know what the
article is talking about.

------
KuraFire
I really like the positioning of the problem as a technical issue, or a series
of bugs. FIX ALL THE BUGS [in society].

~~~
rb2k_
I really hope it's not premature optimization. I'd rather see a good speaker
lineup as a first priority and a diverse lineup coming second. I really don't
care WHO presents, as long as the talk is good. I'd really hate to have to sit
through bad talks just because somebody felt like they would have to favor
diversity over content.

~~~
wpietri
I don't think she's suggesting you favor diversity over content. Note that the
bugs she mentions include, "men are better speakers than women".

~~~
rb2k_
Oh, I didn't mean to imply that.

I just wanted to point out that trying to fix this bug 'up front' might be a
timesink. I think for conferences, you should try to optimize the 'details'
once you're at a point that your product could 'ship' :)

